

Zynga's shares plunge more than 30%; Facebook stock down 7% - danso
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/07/25/zynga-earnings-idUSL2E8IPJFS20120725

======
orthecreedence
I really don't see the utility in posting stock updates for Facebook on here
every single day. We get it. Facebook is IPO. Stocks go up and down. Up and
down. Guess what, it will go up again in a few days. Then down. This is not
news. This is like reporting on the sun rising and setting.

If I care, I'll follow the ticker.

